# A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum



## WalterJ

I came here a while back looking to start the Violin and got waylaid by a logical statement by my wife that was if you want to play music, why not play your guitar again. So I did, then I finally got permission to play the violin and after this post I realized how much work it would be, not that I thought it would be easy but I just did not take into account how much time it took in reference to how much time I do not have in my day. So I once again focused on the guitar but I was finding, much like years ago, no matter how much I tried to convince myself otherwise, I even tried that in this post I just couldn't get myself back to playing classical, I was just not enjoying playing. And I was telling myself that I needed to practice first before I did anything else and all that did was stop me from playing anything at all. I was at best mediocre on classical guitar many years ago and I was not even that good now and I just had no desire to work that hard for mediocrity.

I then thought about this post and I went out and bought that recorder (finally) and a book on how to play and started messing around with it and I have to say I rather like it. I am actually enjoying learning it, I am horrible, but I like it. And surprisingly I am back at playing the steel string guitar and working on stuff I use to play and on the standard steel string I was above average, not great, but not bad and although I need work its fun to play again. It isn't classical but I like it (Neil Young, Pearl Jam, Jethro Tull, Rush, etc.) Heck I even picked my Mandolin up again and started playing it.

Thanks to all for putting up with me and my questions and I apologize if I wasted anyone's time.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Hi WalterJ,

Good to hear from you again. I guess playing an instrument that you are comfortable with opened up a whole new part of you which is actually enjoying all instruments and finding their true nature, it might have also boosted your musicality etc. I also have some inclinations to try violin when looking at the best players in the world and how much fun it is for them and how easy it seems. I guess the best way with that is to actually try an instrument when you have opportunity, not even buying it but simply giving it a try when you find one at a store with old things or asking a musician to let you try.

Regarding the guitar, I also did not enjoy it much initially (and I mean listening and not even playing) but I radically changed my mind after getting into Spanish music. Check this out:






There are also wild combinations like duets with a sitar:






And how about a theorbo:






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theorbo

Regarding the recorder, it is best in its simplicity and in the fact that it is so inexpensive and easily available, not only for purchasing but for pulling it out of your pocket and starting to play whenever you like without worrying about transport or that you might break it. It is however not that easy to play on due to the breath control required. It is easy to sound terrible by overblowing or not blowing strong enough - after you find the power that is right for you and the instrument, you may start sounding MUCH better.

And you could also consider trying other instruments. Not buying them, not taking a course in them, just trying them, preferrably with a musician who can give you some tips. I recently played with the idea of learning how to play a piano. All I did was trying some free software that imitates the piano (actually, it is also possible to purchase more advanced software that closely imitates the sound of famous pianos like the Bosendorfer or Steinway etc.). I also watched a couple of piano tutorials on YouTube. I did not go any further, but you could  You would not have to purchase a huge piano, just some advanced software that allows you to play the piano using your computer keyboard or maybe some kind of a simple keyboard that you could plug into your computer. Have fun whatever you do and please report back how things unfold


----------



## Guest

Walter, I am just going to mention one instrument that is easy to start on and means you will be playing simple stuff quite early on it is great for both Jazz and Classical but gets harder as you progress from one grade to the next. Clarinet. give it a try


----------



## WalterJ

Ciel_Rouge said:


> Hi WalterJ,
> 
> Good to hear from you again. I guess playing an instrument that you are comfortable with opened up a whole new part of you which is actually enjoying all instruments and finding their true nature, it might have also boosted your musicality etc. I also have some inclinations to try violin when looking at the best players in the world and how much fun it is for them and how easy it seems. I guess the best way with that is to actually try an instrument when you have opportunity, not even buying it but simply giving it a try when you find one at a store with old things or asking a musician to let you try.
> 
> Regarding the guitar, I also did not enjoy it much initially (and I mean listening and not even playing) but I radically changed my mind after getting into Spanish music. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also wild combinations like duets with a sitar:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zReP1...eature=related
> 
> And how about a theorbo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm2ZI...eature=related
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theorbo


Thanks for responding to this post and I will check those out tonight when I get home, I can't check them in my office at the moment.

I do enjoy playing the guitar again, just not classical but I do really enjoy listening to good classical guitar. It was a recording of Segovia that got me to buy my classical in the first place and I can sit and listen to Fernando Sor all day long and I really wish I could play the way he did or at least the way the people are that are playing his music but I am apparently either not meant to play them or I just don't have the drive to practice as much as I would need to so I could play them. More likely the latter 

But I am open to other styles of playing so I will check out the Spanish music.



Ciel_Rouge said:


> Regarding the recorder, it is best in its simplicity and in the fact that it is so inexpensive and easily available, not only for purchasing but for pulling it out of your pocket and starting to play whenever you like without worrying about transport or that you might break it. It is however not that easy to play on due to the breath control required. It is easy to sound terrible by overblowing or not blowing strong enough - after you find the power that is right for you and the instrument, you may start sounding MUCH better.


I suspected that part of my problem was too much air and/or not enough. I plan on getting through the book I have and then deciding how I sound and what to do next. And then maybe look for someone with more experience than I to teach me what I need to know.



Ciel_Rouge said:


> And you could also consider trying other instruments. Not buying them, not taking a course in them, just trying them, preferrably with a musician who can give you some tips. I recently played with the idea of learning how to play a piano. All I did was trying some free software that imitates the piano (actually, it is also possible to purchase more advanced software that closely imitates the sound of famous pianos like the Bosendorfer or Steinway etc.). I also watched a couple of piano tutorials on YouTube. I did not go any further, but you could You would not have to purchase a huge piano, just some advanced software that allows you to play the piano using your computer keyboard or maybe some kind of a simple keyboard that you could plug into your computer. Have fun whatever you do and please report back how things unfold


I actually have a piano in my house as well as an organ but at this point I am not going to work with those. I am going to work with my guitar for the fun of it as well as my mandolin and work on the recorder to see where that takes me. I was thinking that if I continue with the recorder I might just try the flute next but I am in no rush… for a change.

Thanks


----------



## WalterJ

Andante said:


> Walter, I am just going to mention one instrument that is easy to start on and means you will be playing simple stuff quite early on it is great for both Jazz and Classical but gets harder as you progress from one grade to the next. Clarinet. give it a try


You know I had not thought of the Clarinet at all. But I do like the sound of it in some Gershwin tunes. It is definitely something to think about later on down the road.

Thanks


----------



## WalterJ

Well I am pretty sure no one remembers me but I just wanted to update this and say a VERY Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum. I am now playing an instrument that I never thought about, it just kind of jumped me  and it is extremely non-classical.

I am playing, and enjoying... the didgeridoo... believe it or not. And what I was even more surprised at was I found a teacher in the North East USA and did not have to travel to Australia to learn it 

Just wanted to pop back in to thank all those that help me previously on the site and answered my copious, and I am sure at times, annoying questions.

Walter


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Oh I didn't expect THAT  I guess you warmed up to woodwinds in general and went a step further from there. But isn't a didgeridoo even more of a problem with spouses than a violin? Please tell as some details how it is going. I know of one notable didgeridoo artist, namely Christopher of the Wolves.


----------



## WalterJ

Actually I was looking into woodwinds and my wife was not happy about the price and was still pushing the guitar and I was trying but I just don’t seem to enjoy playing it all that much anymore no matter what styles I try and play.

Then I stumbled on a didgeridoo website and found that I could make one out of a 3 foot length of PVC and I could make the mouth piece out of bees wax and I did it. I like it and if I take the lessons and still like it I can get and pretty good synthetic Didgeridoo for about 80 bucks and a real good one in wood goes for about a max of $400. Of course they can get considerably more expensive but $400 gets you a real good one.

And, so far, she does not seem to mind. Also a recent study by the British Medical Journal helped too. Apparetly playing the didgeridoo helps reduce snoring (which I do) and if it will cut down on that she is all for it 

Hey every little bit helps


----------

